
PaqRap, or when senior VPs of Compaq did a rap video in 1990 - StreakyCobra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB6M0dxWDOo
======
StreakyCobra
I was a baby when this video was made and I discovered it for the first time
today! I would never have believed such a video had been made, and cannot
imagine one being made nowadays in big corporations. I guess it must have been
fun to live the birth and grow of personal computers :-)

